# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  La Expedición

## Danet

Aquí os dejo mi primer vídeo que he editado para subirlo a la red.

Espero que os guste y vuestros comentarios :D

Un saludo!

----------


## mayico

Pon el enlace también, así muchos podremos disfrutarlo también...

----------


## Danet

Juraría que lo puse, de hecho si le doy a editar el mensaje sale... que raro...

La Expedición - Daniel Collado - YouTube

Ahí va de todas formas :D

----------


## mayico

Escucha esto, que era lo que te iba a contestar: No tengo nada que decir... - YouTube


Escúchalo primerooooo jejeje antes de seguir leyendo.

Ves? Entenderás si lo has escuchado, que me ha gustado. Alguien podría decir algo mas del manejo, pero con esta presentación que has hecho, esa voz increíble narrando una perfecta historia medida y con una melodía bien medida, ningún gesto brusco... Has hecho que vea magia, y hacia mucho que todo me parecía lo mismo. Graciasssss

En otros hilos ya lo dije, y contigo me pasa igual, el emboltorio ha anulado mi parte derecha del cerebro (la analítica) y ha hecho que el izquierdo (emocional) se ponga tiernecito y se deje llevar por el arte. Otra vez... Gracias.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Personalmente no me gustaron los manejos pero la charla es tan buena , tan acorde con la música y con lo que iba pasando que hizo que me olvide de esos detalles..

----------


## Orioriol

Creo que mayico no podría haberlo explicado mejor, la charla bien medida acompañada de la música que la ambienta hace que empieces a sentir la magia. Pulgar arriba

----------


## mayico

Dios es que me parece mortal, los cinco primeros segundos ya me meten dentro, ya llaman la atención, la entonación de la primera palabra que se dice, ya es mortalllllll.

Y créeme, no soy de alagar siempre.

----------


## Mistico

¡Enhorabuena! Me encanta. Sencillamente, me encanta. Tienes un arma magnífica en tu voz, la dominas perfectamente, pero además, dominas los silencios, que son tanto o más importantes que las palabras. Técnicamente correcto, bien ejecutado. Lo dicho, enhorabuena.

----------


## Mossy

Buau! tremendo, precioso... aplausos.

----------


## Fredja

La presentación ha sido preciosa,  el manejo podria mejorarse un poquito pero por lo demás has hecho un buenísimo trabajo  :Smile1:  Totalmente un dedo arriba  :Smile1:

----------


## Lopi

Qué buena oratoria tienes!

----------


## sann

> Y créeme, no soy de alagar siempre.


Creele, no es siempre de alagar, me a gustado mucho, y me a dado envidia, no hace falta un manejo excelente para ver magia sino un buen conjunto de todo, y aunque mi manejo es excelente... que nooooo! jajja no, mi manejo no es exclente pero no esta compensado con mi manera de contar las cosas y aunque para hacer el tonto cuando hago magia para la gente no me hace falta mucha, a veces da gusto poder encandilar a la gente con una buena historia y un buen tono...

para cuando el proximo?

un abrazo

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Me ha gustado un montón. Tienes una voz genial.

Pero voy a hacer de abogado del diablo. Juega más con los tonos y las velocidades. Es lo único que te falta. Que parezca un poco más que lo sientes de verdad.

----------


## Prendes

Veeeeenga vaya pasada!!
Nunca creí que ese juego me fuese a llamar la atencion, y creo que no he parpadeado en todo el video...

Unos cuantos nos habíamos comprometido a hacer algo decente con este juego: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f118/el-...57/index2.html

Pues tú lo has conseguido. Joder, es que cuando el vampiro se avalanzó, con la musica y todo, me entró una cosa.... Jaja

----------


## Danet

¡Muchísimas gracias por todos los comentarios!  :D 
No esperaba tantos jaja.

La verdad que no sabéis lo que me alegra que hayáis podido disfrutar del juego sin tener que pensar en mucho más, me alegra porque al ser magos siempre nos cuesta mucho más, y si lo he conseguido un poco.. ya ha merecido la pena grabarlo.

Es cierto que el manejo no es el optimo, pero he sacrificado pases y enseñadas para economizar movimientos y que los que se hagan encajen en la historia, era un precio a pagar... Y con respecto a mi voz, me sacáis los colores, pero meto algún gazapo que otro en la dicción como para darme un pescozón, el tema de los tonos si que es cierto que no hay grandes giros, quería mantener un registro de tono grave, con un volumen bajo y una velocidad lenta... clásico en las historias de terror... aunque no da mucho miedo... jajajajaja.

Lo dicho, muchísimas gracias por ver el juego y por los comentarios que me sirven para seguir mejorando las carencias que tengo.

Un abrazo grande.
Daniel Collado

----------


## drd00m

Me gustan mucho los juegos con historia! De lo tecnico solo creo q podes mejorar un poco el manejo de la CD.

----------


## MagoRaito

> Joder, es que cuando el vampiro se avalanzó, con la musica y todo, me entró una cosa.... Jaja


Lo mismo digo xD
Me ha encantado, sobretodo la charla. Tienes una voz genial.

----------


## Damarsito

Daniel, el juego me ha encantado!! Lo había visto en otras versiones, pero gana mucho con tu enfoque... ENHORABUENA!!

Un abrazo, tocayo!!
Daniel M.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ostras Dani, me acabo de dar cuenta de que eres tú.

¡Vaya voces escénicas que te gastas!

----------


## Mago Chirleta

¡Esto es magia! ¡Enhorabuena!

----------


## EnriqueAG

Solo tengo dos palabras para esto: *MAGIA PURA.*

----------


## Damarsito

Y lo de ayer con los teléfonos una lección de magia para todos nosotros... Enhorabuena de nuevo, Dani!!

Un abrazo,
Dani

----------


## Danet

Ha resucitado el hilo :D

Muchas gracias! Después de leer todo esto dan ganas de grabar alguno más!

Y si Ricardo... esa es mi voz escénica, luego para el día a día me la dejo en casa jajajajajaja.

Un abrazo a todos!!

----------


## powerphantom

Hola!
Me ha encantado el juego. No lo había visto antes.
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentan todos los demás. Tienes una voz grandiosa, la historia es interesante y entretenida y me parece que los manejos, a pesar de que se pueden mejorar un poco, están bien y a ojos de profano es magia pura, como comenta alguien un poco mas arriba; pero tengo una sensación extraña, hay dos cosas que me molestan un poco de este juego: la primera es que encuentro que es un poco plano, a pesar de que las transformaciones son un mazaso, todas las veces pasa exactamente lo mismo; y la segunda, es relacionado con lo anterior, es que cuando la reina dice tener miedo de la muerte, me da la tremenda sensación de que algo distinto va a pasar, que ella no va a morir e intuyo que se transformara en vampiro. Creo que eso es lo que se espera a ojos de espectador; me parece que si eso fuera lo que sucediera, ganaría en todos los sentidos: "Le das en el gusto a los espectadores", lo digo entre comillas porque ellos nunca te piden que se transforme en vampiro pero creo que lo desean; haces que la historia tenga un final dramático (que tal vez se consigue con la parte en que el vampiro desaparece, pero eso pasaría a ser una especie de encore reafirmando el efecto) y además y más importante, terminas con un efecto "distinto" que es que la carta cambie de color; sé que antes también cambiaban las cartas, pero se transformaban enteras. Pienso que en el contexto de la rutina (y a modo de resumen),que por ser diferente queda más sorprendente si la reina roja se transformara en una reina negra, es decir en una vampiro.

Por supuesto todo lo que acabo de decir es mi opinión personal y me gustaría que se discuta y me digas que piensas al respecto

Gracias por subir tu video,
saludos.

----------


## Ivan Mg

Guau, vaya pasada, el juego en s&#237; lo mejor es la historia que cuentas que cuadra perfectamente, la voz, &#191;la has grabado en el momento o la has puesto a posteriori?

Un saludo y enhorabuena.

----------

